# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Học đàn organ cho người mới bắt đầu, các bước học đàn Organ chuẩn nhất

## daynhac.vn

*[replacer_a] cho người mới bắt đầu, các bước học đàn Organ chuẩn nhất*

Bạn say mê với những giai điệu rộn ràng, sôi động bản đàn ORGAN mang lại, bạn cũng mong muốn được thể hiện những nét cá tính của mình trên mỗi bản nhạc nhưng bạn lại băn khoăn không biết làm sao để có thể chơi tốt một bản nhạc . Hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu những bí kíp để học đàn Organ một cách hiệu quả cho cả người mới bắt đầu lẫn những bạn đã có kiến thức nhé:

*Trước hết bạn phải tìm được một tài liệu học tập tốt.*
 Nhận một tài liệu giảng dạy tốt để hướng dẫn bạn thông qua học tập của bạn. Để chắc chắn, bạn có thể tìm thấy rất nhiều nguồn tài nguyên bất cứ nơi nào trên web về các hướng dẫn về cách Học Piano, nhưng điều quan trọng là phải phù hợp với phương pháp của bạn và các tài liệu giảng dạy của bạn.



 Nếu bạn muốn tự học chơi ORGAN tốt, bạn phải dính với một kế hoạch học tập có hệ thống của các nhạc cụ. Bằng cách này, bạn sẽ không thể nhảy từ bài học này  đến bài học khác  mà không có bất kỳ hướng trong tâm trí. Tìm một phương pháp giảng dạy đó là cảm thấy thoải mái với bạn - đó cũng phụ thuộc vào các kỹ năng hiện tại bạn có trong điều khoản chơi ORGAN.
*Thứ hai : bạn nên dành toàn bộ tập trung của mình vào tìm hiểu một vấn đề.*
 Tất nhiên, nó có thể đặt cả hai tay cùng làm việc trong thực hành ORGAN nhưng bạn có thể làm cho việc học của bạn dễ dàng hơn nếu bạn chỉ có một bàn tay để tập trung. Hãy học tập của bạn một bước một lúc. Bạn có thể tìm hiểu để chơi với bàn tay phải của bạn đầu tiên và sau đó trái của bạn. Bạn có thể muốn tập trung đầu tiên trên bàn tay của bạn trước khi thử trên bàn đạp chân, mà sẽ được đơn giản để tìm hiểu tất cả mọi thứ khi bạn đã nắm tay của bạn. Học tất cả mọi thứ cùng một lúc có thể làm cho quá trình học tập của bạn một ít khó khăn.
*Thứ ba:  Bạn không nên  kéo dài bài tập trước và sau khi thực hành ORGAN* 
 Bởi vì điều này không chỉ giúp bạn giảm căng thẳng ở ngón tay và cánh tay của bạn mà còn giúp bạn rất nhiều trong việc học một cách đúng cách nhấn phím đàn. Một trong những sai lầm phổ biến nhất tại sân chơi đàn ORGAN là tiếp cận các phím với các ngón tay. Bạn có thể sử dụng cánh tay của bạn để di chuyển bàn tay của bạn trên các phím và các bài tập kéo dài thực sự sẽ giúp bạn thực hiện điều này dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều.
*Thứ tư:  Dùng phần đệm hòa âm tự động của đàn.*
  Bạn cần vận động linh hoạt bàn tay khi chơi đàn. Tay trái bạn nhấn hợp âm(tiếng piano) đồng thời bạn nhẩm giai điệu của tay phải.Sau giai đoạn này bạn mở điệu nên và ráp tay phải vô (tempo chậm rồi tăng từ từ đến đúng quy định của bài như quy tắc ở trên). Tay phải thì bạn tập giống như trên.(Sau khi đã thành thạo và ghép với nhịp trống ok rùi thì bạn chuyển qua tập tay trái). Lưu ý khi bạn nhấn các hợp âm đệm tay trái không nhất thiết phải bấm các hợp âm gốc, cần chuyển đổi các thể đảo của hợp âm để ngón tay trái không phải nhảy xa.
 Điều quan trọng nữa là khi bạn nhấn hợp âm ở tay trái (chơi hoàn thiện bản nhạc) bạn không nên giữ hợp âm mà nên bấm đệm ngắt để rồi sau đó bấm chuyển đổi sang các hợp âm khác được nhanh hơn và do tay trái còn phải thao tác xử lý bấm các nút dồn trống tự động (Fill) hoặc còn phải bấm đổi tiếng (voice)…
 Trong quá trình tập luyện, các bạn cần lưu ý đến nhịp phách của từng bài, ở mỗi ô nhịp đều có phách mạnh, phách yếu. Khi tập bạn nên nhấn rõ vào phách mạnh (nhẹ ở phách yếu) nhấn rõ vào các nốt có đảo phách. Với các nét chạy nhanh (móc kép) hoặc chùm 3 nên nhấn rõ vào các nốt đầu của mỗi chùm móc kép hoặc nốt đầu của mỗi chùm 3 để khi ghép với nhịp trống sẽ dễ dàng hơn. 5 Sử dụng metronome. Các metronome có thể là một thiết bị rất hữu ích để giúp bạn tự học chơi piano tốt và cải thiện chơi đàn piano của bạn. Bạn có thể thiết lập một tốc độ metronome để được thoải mái với sân chơi của bạn mà còn xem xét cảm giác của âm nhạc. Nó có thể là một thách thức khá lúc đầu tiên để phối hợp với các nhấp chuột của metronome nhưng bạn có thể tìm thấy nó rất hữu ích về lâu dài.

----------

